# what departments have laid off officers



## 4233 (May 10, 2006)

I know there are about 120 on the laid off list. What departments are they from?


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Everywhere.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

4233 said:


> I know there are about 120 on the laid off list. What departments are they from?


What difference does it make?


----------



## 4233 (May 10, 2006)

It makes a difference to me. Why do you think I'm asking ?


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Probably some news reporter too lazy to do the work required to come up with the stats or some thief who wants to know where we are the thinnest.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Why don't you specifically ask which town/city you are interested in and maybe someone will answer you.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

4233 said:


> I know there are about 120 on the laid off list. What departments are they from?


Chrysler and Ford I think are topping the group.


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

They're all from the POLICE Department, DUH.


----------



## 4233 (May 10, 2006)

Thanks, you guys were a great help. I figured I'd ask the biggest bunch of losers who spend their whole day hiding behind their computers dreaming of becoming a cop searching the internet for anything that has to do with law enforcement. 10,229 posts. Are you kidding me?
Stop jerking off while listening to your police scanner and move out of your mother's basement. Get a life losers.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice...enjoy your trip


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

4233 said:


> Stop jerking off while listening to your police scanner


Never!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Is a Police scanner a prerequisite for being a whacker...because I can honestly say ive never owned one, should I go out and buy one.


----------



## jmestano (Aug 31, 2008)

It's always fun to watch an ass-hat emerge from the woodwork. This guy was a goner from the first post! 

:flipoff:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

4233 said:


> Thanks, you guys were a great help. I figured I'd ask the biggest bunch of losers who spend their whole day hiding behind their computers dreaming of becoming a cop searching the internet for anything that has to do with law enforcement. 10,229 posts. Are you kidding me?
> Stop jerking off while listening to your police scanner and move out of your mother's basement. Get a life losers.


I think the only one that is going to be jerking off is you, enjoy your
vacation.

When and if you come back you will need a better attitude.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

4233 said:


> Thanks, you guys were a great help. I figured I'd ask the biggest bunch of losers who spend their whole day hiding behind their computers dreaming of becoming a cop searching the internet for anything that has to do with law enforcement. 10,229 posts. Are you kidding me?
> Stop jerking off while listening to your police scanner and move out of your mother's basement. Get a life losers.


Haha you asshole....Guys I think we should tone it down..He must be "on the job" at Six Flags.

PS I like Mommy's basement.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

4233 said:


> Thanks, you guys were a great help. I figured I'd ask the biggest bunch of losers who spend their whole day hiding behind their computers dreaming of becoming a cop searching the internet for anything that has to do with law enforcement. 10,229 posts. Are you kidding me?
> Stop jerking off while listening to your police scanner and move out of your mother's basement. Get a life losers.


No problem nancy..


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

4233 said:


> Thanks, you guys were a great help. I figured I'd ask the biggest bunch of losers who spend their whole day hiding behind their computers dreaming of becoming a cop searching the internet for anything that has to do with law enforcement. 10,229 posts. Are you kidding me?
> Stop jerking off while listening to your police scanner and move out of your mother's basement. Get a life losers.


He sure is a dumb fuck for asking "the biggest bunch of losers who spend their whole day hiding behind their computers dreaming of becoming a cop" information regarding the police layoff list.

It was not hard to figure this guy was going from his first post.


----------



## jmestano (Aug 31, 2008)

I guess there's no better way to make friends in the law enforcement community than by logging onto Mass Cops and insulting a large group of police officers.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

> PS I like Mommy's basement.


me to its has 3 harley's in it!! and is it ok to jerk off on the scanner?


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Mommy has a message for him too:


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

4233 said:


> I know there are about 120 on the laid off list. What departments are they from?


I haven't been laid off but my dog got run over by a car when I was a kid. Care to talk about that.


----------



## Garda79 (Jun 19, 2009)

newbie member and that is the quickest I have ever seen anyone board the ban bus 4233, congrats for getting tossed in 5 hours. What is the record for quickest ban?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Join Date: May 2006
Location: boston
Age: 32
Posts: 47 
Thanks: 0
Thanked 1 Time in 1 Post 
Rep Power: 0 

He wasnt a nOOb , he joined in 06, there have been atleast 3 or 4 members that joined in 06 that all of a sudden felt the need to act like a dick and get banned, must be the 3 yr itch.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

USPresident1
"Chrysler and Ford I think are topping the group."

LMAO

I thought news reporters already carried scanners? lol...


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

4233 said:


> Thanks, you guys were a great help. I figured I'd ask the biggest bunch of losers who spend their whole day hiding behind their computers dreaming of becoming a cop searching the internet for anything that has to do with law enforcement. 10,229 posts. Are you kidding me?
> Stop jerking off while listening to your police scanner and move out of your mother's basement. Get a life losers.


Testy little rodent wasn't he.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

7costanza said:


> Join Date: May 2006
> Location: boston
> Age: 32
> Posts: 47
> ...


I've seen this in the movies. Someone enrolls in a message board and exists under the radar for years. One day their phone rings and a mysterious voice on the other end who sounds like Marlon Brando says "Afghanistan Banana Stand" .

A post hypnotic suggestion planted by their handler on "private officer dot com" kicks in, and they race pell mell to the Ban Bus, like lemmings to the sea.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

you guys are missing a very important factor in all this.

4233 pays your salaries.

Just sayin...


----------



## Garda79 (Jun 19, 2009)

actually the "I pay your salary" line ranks right up there with the all time favorite "dont you guys have anything better to do" both usually get the universal response "all civil infractions"


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Garda79 said:


> actually the "I pay your salary" line ranks right up there with the all time favorite "dont you guys have anything better to do" both usually get the universal response "all civil infractions"


It may or may not fly today, but I once gave a couple of nickels with the citation. Politely stating that it was a reimbursement for the salary.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

sdb29 said:


> I've seen this in the movies. Someone enrolls in a message board and exists under the radar for years. One day their phone rings and a mysterious voice on the other end who sounds like Marlon Brando says "Afghanistan Banana Stand" .
> 
> A post hypnotic suggestion planted by their handler on "private officer dot com" kicks in, and they race pell mell to the Ban Bus, like lemmings to the sea.


lmao


----------



## Garda79 (Jun 19, 2009)

94c,

I think in the current PC time we are in that would get you a complaint. someone actually had the nerve to complain to my boss one time that I didnt come over to them quickly enough when they were lost and that my delayed response was a public safety hazard because they were in an unsafe area. The Sgt. thought it was a gag when they came into the station.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Garda79 said:


> 94c,
> 
> I think in the current PC time we are in that would get you a complaint. someone actually had the nerve to complain to my boss one time that I didnt come over to them quickly enough when they were lost and that my delayed response was a public safety hazard because they were in an unsafe area. The Sgt. thought it was a gag when they came into the station.


As long as somebody has your back that is all that matters in this day and age.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Garda79 said:


> actually the "I pay your salary" line ranks right up there with the all time favorite "dont you guys have anything better to do" both usually get the universal response "all civil infractions"


My response to the "I pay your salary line" is I pay taxes too, so my opinion cancels out yours and we're back to square one.

Then comes the universal response.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I missed a lot here!!! May I request a monent of silence for our banned whacker.......... I mean brother 42255889911100984r749309202 or who ever the hell he WAS!!!!


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

Garda79 said:


> actually the "I pay your salary" line ranks


So, he is the one who pays my salary!! Cheap [email protected]!!

He must have missed the caption about being a police site, not a whacker site.:flipoff:


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Garda79 said:


> actually the "I pay your salary" line ranks right up there with the all time favorite *"dont you guys have anything better to do"* both usually get the universal response "all civil infractions"


Usually gets one of several answers from me, depending on my mood:

1) "Nope. You're the center of my little universe right now."

2)"No. Dunkin Donuts doesn't open for another hour"

3)"Yes, and the fewer questions you ask the sooner I can get back to them."

4) "Yeah I do thanks for asking, but this'll only take a couple of minutes"


----------

